# Electric Bikes Advice



## CharlesF (8 May 2012)

After an op in January, I saw the consultant last week for a check up and asked if I could now ride my bike again. Yes, but only for 2 or 3 miles! Obviously not a cyclist.

It is another three months before I see him again and I have been wondering about buying an electric bike.

Can anyone off any opinion on riding one, what makes to look at and what to look out for.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Cal44 (8 May 2012)

I have only ever ridden an electric assist bike that was made for attaching a wheelchair user to the front, it was a three wheeler but.... The extra power you get is fantastic to assist you goin up hills and keeps you rolling when you get tired. With the extra weight on this particular disability bike and gearing starting was not a problem but in sure setup will be different on a two wheeler single person bike. The system is really easy to use. Turn it on and twist just like an mbike. The particular bike I was using cost around 2k and was built in Germany.


----------



## Cal44 (8 May 2012)

Company was called quest cycles but I think they specialise in disability cycles only. Just remembered there.....


----------



## fossyant (9 May 2012)

CharlesF said:


> After an op in January, I saw the consultant last week for a check up and asked if I could now ride my bike again. Yes, but only for 2 or 3 miles! Obviously not a cyclist.


 
Hmmm, that's odd. What operation was it (if you don't mind). Do you have any re-hab physio ?

Worth seeing your GP as well. I had a shoulder op in Feb last year, and my consultant just smiled and said as soon as you feel upto it. Left it about 2 weeks then jumped on turbo, bored after 30 minutes, so asked the physio on my first appointment - "yeh go for it" - so was out on the road doing a steady 20 miles every other day.


----------



## CharlesF (10 May 2012)

I had a Pan Procto Coletomy, so my muscles and joints are fine. I am having to learn how to use my "new" bowel, learn what I can eat and when I can eat. The consultant is worried about all the new plumbing taking any strain.


----------



## CharlesF (14 May 2012)

I'm bumping this up in the hope that someone has first hand experience with any sort of electric bike. Any views are welcome as it is just a thought as I missing cycling more than I would have thought


----------



## Herzog (14 May 2012)

Over here (Switzerland) e-bikes are very common. The biggest brand is the Flyer, and from what I've heard they're pretty good. I'm not sure if there's a distributor in the UK though...?


----------



## CharlesF (15 May 2012)

Thanks Herzog. The Flyer looks alot better than expected, I'll have to wait until I'm in London to visit a dealer, at least i have a starting point now.


----------



## Herzog (15 May 2012)

CharlesF said:


> Thanks Herzog. The Flyer looks alot better than expected, I'll have to wait until I'm in London to visit a dealer, at least i have a starting point now.


 
They are good fun, I had a go on one during a work outing. It's good that you're not letting your medical issues stop you from cycling


----------



## ufkacbln (16 May 2012)

There are two main types, powered and assisted.

One has a throttle system and like a motorcycle you twist to increase / decrease power. It is possible to not cycle and simply ride without effort

The other works with a sensor that feels the input of the rider and then subsidises this. Often the rider can increase or decrease the amount of assistance, but you cannot ride without pedalling.

This is the BIG decision.

The latter is better for building strength and the former is better for resting the lower limbs.

As for types, models and info, look at the A to B Magazine who have reviews, price guides etc.

They also test over commuting route with hills as a part of the assessment so the test reflects realism.

I have just bought a second HP Velotechnik Gekko. This one is for my wife with a Bionx system that ticks all the boxes for us. It gives assist so enables her to gain fitness, but has enough power to ease the burden at the end of a long day.


----------



## ufkacbln (16 May 2012)

... and the final option is to add a motor on to your present bike.

Can be cheaper and also allows you to have a machine with which you are familiar

Again refer to A to B for the details on kits.


----------



## dandare (16 May 2012)

The thing to be aware of is the power output of the motor. Not certain what the limit is but anything over a certain amount (Think 240 watts) you will have to be licensed and insured.


----------

